# Epilogue



## Rob (Mar 1, 2010)

I know, I'm producing some of the most useless music lately, but it's great fun. and I need to test instrumental combinations... so if you want to give this a listen, and let me know what you'd do to make it better, I'd be glad... 

www.robertosoggetti.com/Drama11.mp3


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 1, 2010)

Were there any winds in there? I didn't hear any. You could augment or give more of a spine to the short string articulations (at pitch) as well as reinforce the upper harmonics by essentially doubling the lower strings an octave higher. This would also add greater contrast in color as well as dynamics to previous the string/fr hrn dominated material.

my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 2, 2010)

Eh no, Robbè, Hollywood no!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (Mar 2, 2010)

Dave Connor @ 2nd March 2010 said:


> Were there any winds in there? I didn't hear any. You could augment or give more of a spine to the short string articulations (at pitch) as well as reinforce the upper harmonics by essentially doubling the lower strings an octave higher. This would also add greater contrast in color as well as dynamics to previous the string/fr hrn dominated material.
> 
> my 2 cents anyway.



no woods here, Dave, only french horns and tbones... woodwinds (and maybe trumpets) might be an interesting addition. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Rob (Mar 2, 2010)

lux @ 2nd March 2010 said:


> i like the movement and direction a lot Roberto, very nice
> 
> I also find some of the strings passages very nicely done even with a certain lack of reverb (another dry guy in town it seems..i know the mankind). My impression is that a different and punchier brass library would help on this one.
> 
> Which strings you used? Keep posting useless music for useless friends.



thank you Luca, my useless friend :D ... yes it's a bit too dry even for me, in a final version I would give some more space. As soon as this damned flu I got goes away I will rewrite the cue, adding some woodwinds. My main purpose here was to try to write some fast paced music, as I discovered I always lean on the reflective side, and lively, busy writing is somehow against my nature...
strings are KH srings II, brass the VSL stuff that comes with Kontakt...


----------



## Rob (Mar 2, 2010)

Coqui @ 2nd March 2010 said:


> Eh no, Robbè, Hollywood no!
> 
> :mrgreen:



:D I was thinking more in terms of Stravinsky meets Puccini...


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 2, 2010)

My point Rob, was that with winds you can bring a subtle change even if the material is not changing that much (also you mentioned layering so I tried to address that issue.) Strings dominate most orchestral music obviously so winds are a way to constantly vary what the strings are doing without taking over the way Brass tend to. 

Nice work there.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: epilogue+woods*

Following Dave's suggestion, I have added some woodwinds to the instrumentation. It really adds colour and it should be done carefully because it also easily changes the mood of your music... this is done very quickly, yet it gives an idea...

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/drama11_plus_woods.mp3


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 3, 2010)

Well that's a study in contrast. Very Good Rob. Although you showed how totally another instrument group can bring contrast and motivate a piece of music (and very well) I will clarify my original point. If you take the ending section where the strings are playing octaves repeated on the same pitch (while another line descends against it) and use winds to double both those octaves and the descending line _with_ the strings _and_ an octave above, you will have what is classic (traditional) reinforcement of the strings. So this is a way of really leaving the string material alone and not adding other material to the basic idea. 

So if you have a piece or section that is primarily strings (plus Fr Hrn in this case) and you want to re-state or even just build that material in a way that keeps the focus on the original texture (strgs+horns) winds can do that like no other group. So my point was to blend or layer the winds _with_ the strings and an octave above. (Addressing your layering statement in your post.)

What you did (which worked very well I thought and is a demonstration of contrasting rather than blending) is an example of another way of treating existing basic material. It's all good!


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2010)

oh, ok, now I get it... sorry Dave, I misunderstood. Gonna try this tomorrow, I might also release some instruments from the two lines in the final, as it's very heavy there, and maybe write a third contrasting line... thanks


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 3, 2010)

No need to apologize I really liked what you did! That's what is so great about the basic musical idea: the myriad of ways it can be treated.


----------

